# Pb affichage sur safari



## aristoloche (23 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour à vous


J'ai un problème d'affichage quand je veux surfer avec safari :  tout s'affiche en bleu surligné et sur le coté droit 

Voici un aperçu :

https://rapidshare.com/files/557373487/Image 1.png

est-ce qu'une âme charitable pourrait m'éclairer et remédier à ce problème ?

D'avance merci beaucoup


----------



## otgl (23 Septembre 2012)

Essaie ceci:

Dans le menu de Safari, aller dans Safari > Préférences...
Cliquer sur l'onglet Extensions.
Mettre l'interrupteur à Désactivé.
Maintenant ouvre (ou recharge) la page problématique. Si elle n'est toujours pas affichée correctement, essaie ceci:


Dans le menu de Safari, aller dans Safari > Préférences...
Cliquer sur l'onglet Avancées.
Cocher la case "Afficher le menu Développement", si elle n'est pas cochée.
Dans le menu de Safari, aller dans Développement.
À l'aide de ce menu, activer les styles, JavaScript et les altérations propres aux sites, s'ils ne sont pas activés.
Maintenant ouvre (ou recharge) la page problématique. Si elle n'est toujours pas affichée correctement, essaie ceci:

Dans le menu de Safari, choisir Développement > Vider les caches.


----------



## aristoloche (23 Septembre 2012)

Merci beaucoup    !!!!!!!!         

tout est rentré dans l'ordre grâce à toi     Effectivement dans le menu développement les signets etc étaient désactivés ...

Encore merci merci et merci 

Bonne soirée


----------

